# Elinor Ross has passed



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Do any of your old timers remember her? From the 60's and 70's mainly. She was an unusually versatile Italian dramatic soprano who could sing both Norma and Turandot. She didn't sing much in New York, but I heard her in a Met matinee broadcast on Sirius years ago.. Her career was cut short because of an illness. It was a beautiful voice. She was Jewish. 



 In questa reggia


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Roll of Honour
See also post 57


----------



## Fredrikalansson (Jan 29, 2019)

I saw her in a production of Macbeth with Louis Quilico. What a team!


----------

